# TFO MANGROVE 9WT LINE RECOMMENDATION



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey Folks, looking for input on good line matches to the TFO Mangrove. I have a 9wt that i use primarily for redfish here in louisiana, often times using pretty large flies. Not going for crazy distance, somewhere in the 30 - 50 foot range. Heard good things about SA Redfish lines. Any insight is greatly appreciated !


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

I've recently started using Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts......short, fat head and casts like a bullet.....never fished a Mangrove but it fishes nicely on my CTS blanks.......


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts work well on my 8 wt Mangrove if that helps


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

SA Redfish line is my first choice.


----------



## bmath16 (May 3, 2019)

I have the exact same rod and also fish in SE LA. I currently have "Airflo Super-Dri Tropical Redfish" line spooled up, and I haven't any problems with it whatsoever.

But I've also heard nothing but good about the SA redfish line either.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Scientific Angler grand slam super short front taper and half heavy head means 15ft of line out the tip will load the rod and help make that quick cast. Long rear taper lets you cast/control longer casts. Short front taper makes it easier to cast heavy wind resistant flies.


----------



## BackwaterGoogan (Apr 8, 2019)

I have the Scientific Angler Grand Slam on my 9wt Mangrove. Loads super fast, works for me in SW FL. Never fished your area.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

timogleason said:


> Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts work well on my 8 wt Mangrove if that helps


Me too, very little memory, my favorite line!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Another great option is the RIO Bonefish Quickshooter line, it is a superb WF9F line, and it loads very well with minimal casts. I use it for Snook, Redfish and Specks. Give it a try at a flyshop, you will be impressed.


----------



## Pikebreath (Nov 29, 2018)

For water temps below 70F (wintertime) and the biggger redfish flies, you might want to consider either the RIO or SA Pike / Musky taper lines. Cooler water and the tropical lines generally do not do well together.

The Rio Outbound short is a good big fly chucker as well.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, all the advice is much appreciated !


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Been tossing the new Orvis Pro Lines and super happy with them.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll second the SA Grand Slam lines. I've got an Amplitude Grand Slam on the 10wt Mangrove I take to Louisiana. Loads super fast for short distance shots, but I can still shoot 60-70 ft with a single double haul cast.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

timogleason said:


> Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts work well on my 8 wt Mangrove if that helps


me too.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Any short head line. Those Mangroves are awesome. Best value in fly rods.


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

Andre said:


> Hey Folks, looking for input on good line matches to the TFO Mangrove. I have a 9wt that i use primarily for redfish here in louisiana, often times using pretty large flies. Not going for crazy distance, somewhere in the 30 - 50 foot range. Heard good things about SA Redfish lines. Any insight is greatly appreciated !


Orvis 9 wt Ignitor or Orvis Hydros SW Allrounder on my 9 wt. Mangrove casts great for me.


----------

